# so i have to get rid of my mice..



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

ive only had them for about 2 months and i have to get rid of all of them. my dad is sick of the smell and my allergies have gotten terrible. i had mice when i was younger and never had allergy problems.. guess my allergies got worse. i'd be able to keep some if my dad didnt make me keep them in my room. just holding one gives me welts. and ive been coughing and weezing every night. ive almost needed to use my breathing machine its so bad.. so im getting rid of them. BUT, i will get mice again in the future when im not living with my parents. then i can have a shed and be all happy without allergy issues. so im sad.. and disappointed.. but i'll get over it. im only 18 and will have mice again so its not the end of the world. i'll still participate in this forum of course, cuz i love mice! but its probably going to be a few years before i own any again

edit: ive had them for 12 weeks to be exact haha


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear this...


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i know.. it sucks.. but at least i'll be able to breed mice again some day


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This is partially why I live alone. I'll never part with my mice.

I'm sorry you're going through this. Where are you sending them?


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

im not sure when im getting rid of them. my mom wont let me sleep in my room until i do though. im trying to find people who want them as pets for now but it doesnt seem like very many people here like mice as pets.. normal pet stores dont even have mice anymore (which is why i had to go to a family owned business to get them in the first place (as feeders though..) ). the sad thing is.. im probably gonna have to give them away as feeders.. i wish i could find homes for them.. im gonna try to as long as i can. at least i only have 5 boys and the rest are girls. that will make it easier.

and thanks for the support guys


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Euthanize them before you let them go as feeders.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very sad to hear. Is there no way they can be housed elsewhere?

I agree with jack, i would euthanise before i let them go as feeders.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

have u tried placing an add on preloved, www.preloved.co.uk... give that a go  x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

preloved in the USA leigh? they must have an equivalent


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh beg ur pardon, didnt see that they were in usa... im sure there must be somethin similar  x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

lolz i do it all the time, its great we have a 'special' relationship with our american friends on this forum, but gets confusing when giving advice or suggestions!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the US version is Craigslist?

Can you not take them to a shelter if you can't find homes?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey, everybody...what will be will be...let her be. I'm going to PM her with some suggestions. I'd be devastated if this happened to me, and I'm sure she will do everything she can. But it's hard to be under the gun like this; the 'rents have got all the power, and if it really is a health issue then that has to come first.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

think people are just trying to help, i'm sure she will do the best for her mice, i have no doubt about that


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you everyone for trying to help

im still trying to figure out what i can do that will be alright with my parents


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Be carefull if you use craigslist. Make sure the people buying the mice, have the proper facilities to care for them. 
There are some... -weird- people on craigslist.

Some pet stores will accept small pets as 'donations' of sorts. But I'd -never- do that, if I didn't know the owners of the store very well.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of mice do you have? I'm in CA and I might be able to take some.


----------



## Cillah (May 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Good luck rehoming them x


----------

